# [SOLVED] Polski sownik dla Libre Office

## Xywa

Witam zauważyłem niedawno (po przejściu na LibreOffice z OpenOffice), że zniknął polski słownik. Pamięta ktoś jak doinstalować polski słownik dla Libre/OpenOffice dla Gentoo?Last edited by Xywa on Tue Oct 04, 2011 10:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## znal

Wersja zwykła (nie -bin) korzysta z hunspell, więc wystarczy doinstalować myspell-pl. Nie wiem jak w binarnej, ale w binarnym OOo ZTCP doinstalowywało się słowniki przez Menu->Narzędzia->Menedżer rozszerzeń.

----------

## Xywa

 *znal wrote:*   

> ale w binarnym OOo ZTCP doinstalowywało się słowniki przez Menu->Narzędzia->Menedżer rozszerzeń.

 

THX! Pomogło  :Smile: 

----------

## yaq

Tylko gdzie znalezc ten polski slownik? Pod linkiem: http://libreplanet.org/wiki/Group:OpenOfficeExtensions/List widze tylko "language tool" ktory sprawdza chyba gramatyke?

W ogole libreoffice-bin ma problemy ze znalezieniem zainstalowanego hunspella i reszty: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=356679

----------

